# Really taken in by Mozart's operas



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

In the past couple of weeks, I've really been drawn into Mozart's operas. It feels so cliche, honestly. I've frequetly heard people on this board praise his operas, and as I'm not BIG into the genre (though I dabble) I didn't go out of my way to look into it much. I've had a Figaro highlights album for a year that I ejoyed in a passing fashion but wasn't "wowed" 

Well, I got into a Mozart phase this month through some of his concertos (I'll frequently go through a specific composer phase, or "solo piano" "chamber music" "romantic symphony" phase, etc. I decided to go through my Figaro album again, and it grew on me more and more. This led to a Cossi highlights album I borrowed from the library that I loved. I watched Don Giovanni on YouTube last week, and I'm just about to finish up Magic Flute. His opera work is really growig on me! 

Mozart opera purchases on the horizon: The Jacobs' editions of Figaro and Cossi. I have MPs of Don Giovanni, but like it enough I think to get a full CD version with libretto. Magic Flute: I like, but my current MP3s are enough, as it's below the other three. I just ordered a used copy of Zaide, and of the others I definitely want to check out at least Idomeneo.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I prefer the version of _Idomeneo_ in which Idamante is sung by a tenor rather than a mezzo, and can recommend two good recordings of this version. Both are from the Glyndebourne Festival and are conducted by John Pritchard. Richard Lewis also sings the title role in both recordings.

I just slightly prefer the version with Sena Jurinac and Leopold Simoneau as Ilia and Idamante








to the one with Gundula Janowitz and Pavarotti in these roles.








I also have yet another version with Jurinac as Elettra and the wonderful Werner Krenn as Idamante. Unfortunately, so many cuts have been made to the score, and some music rearranged (Elettra's aria, "_D'Oreste, d'Ajace_," is sung before the scene at the Temple of Neptune instead of near its conclusion, as it should be) that I can't recommend this recording.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations on striking gold.
I would go for the Bohm 1960s version of Cosi. The klemperer Zaubeflote is fantastic - also ommits the spoken dialogue so it's music all the way.
Don't forget Die Entfuhrung - and Clemenza di Tito just bristles with beautiful music.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

stomanek said:


> The klemperer Zaubeflote is fantastic - also ommits the spoken dialogue so it's music all the way.


Didn't know that, might have to get it as I don't much like spoken dialogue breaking the flow of an opera. Is there a version of Die Entführung aus dem Serail without dialogue does any one know?


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

quack said:


> Didn't know that, might have to get it as I don't much like spoken dialogue breaking the flow of an opera. Is there a version of Die Entführung aus dem Serail without dialogue does any one know?


I think the Klemperer version also has the best line up of singers for this opera. It has been said that Klemperer makes some of the music sound like Beethoven - it's a big orchestral sound with deep texture but I found it very satisfying musically. I think the Karl Bohm flute on Decca also ommits the dialogue - and that is also a cracking performance but not sure if it is available on CD. 
20 years ago when I used to make cassettes by recording the LPs - for my own use in the car - I laboriously skipped the rec or dialogue - which I thought made sense for me for car listening. I know what's going on in the opera so don't need the bits in between the music - though I know many cannot listen that way.


----------



## powerbooks (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you talking about his German or Italian operas?

For the German series, Die Zauberflöte and Die Entführung aus dem Serail are among the best.
For Italian series: Idomeneo is really astounding for the grand opera format, but I am more into the late ones such as Figaro and Giovanni.

BTW, I really like Thamos, King of Egypt, a big dramatic cantata!

You are lucky because all of these masterpieces are well represented by the whole recording industry! Many good one to pick!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Both actually... I prefer Italian, but am interested in the German as well. I was happy to see my library has for rental videos of the "Big 4" as well as Die Entfuhrung.


----------

